

Ask HN: Review our iPhone multiplayer game "Presidents & Assholes" - justliving

Check it out: http://kings-and-servants.com/<p>It's the iphone implementation of the "asshole" card game aka "presidents &#38; assholes", some of you might know from school or as a drinking game.<p>We are eager to hear what you think and I'll stay around to discuss any questions which might come up! Thanks!
======
enkelejda
Nice initiative, I have played it once for 8 hours, in a trip by train :)),
just a remark: in the website you say 'Ever played.. when you were young'? It
kind of limits your target clients, as it suggests it is a game for the youth
and you would try it just for nostalgic reasons. I would use 'addictive game'
instead :))

~~~
justliving
thanks a lot for your comment, happy you like it.

Regarding your remark: it was exactly our aim to make people think about the
good old times. But you are right, it might be a bit limiting. We'll have a
look on how to improve it.

